# How many miles/kms to reset DEF gauge after re



## JoeBean (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all, 
I just had my first oil change at the local dealer and had them add DEF at the same time even though I was only at 36% life left. I read in the manual and on this forum that if you haven't reached the warning level that it can take a few miles of driving before the counter resets, but I haven't been able to find any numbers as to how far it takes. So far I've driven over 150km/100miles and its saying 34%. Any idea when this should change? 

And is it better to wait till I get the warning before refilling the tank? I would have assumed it would be better to do it with each oil change but the strange way the counter works makes me wonder if that's correct.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As I recall from last winter, the reading behaves a little different in extremely cold weather. 

I once got a 34% reading, but after things warmed up it went away. 

Mine uses precious little DEF. In 42,000 km I've probably used only 25 litres.


----------



## JoeBean (Jan 1, 2015)

It wonder if it has to do with restarts or letting it sit? I just went out today after letting it sit overnight and drove it and it is back to normal. 

According to my bill for the dealer i was charged for one 1 gallon bottle and one 2.5 gallon bottle, so somewhere less than 13 litres, and the car has about 12000km. So it sounds like I'm using about 1.5x as much as you are. Still, not too bad.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what the triggers are for spritzing DEF into the exhaust. But I'd be curious to know what the algorithm is, as there are others here who are exhibiting varying usage levels.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeBean said:


> It wonder if it has to do with restarts or letting it sit? I just went out today after letting it sit overnight and drove it and it is back to normal.
> 
> According to my bill for the dealer i was charged for one 1 gallon bottle and one 2.5 gallon bottle, so somewhere less than 13 litres, and the car has about 12000km. So it sounds like I'm using about 1.5x as much as you are. Still, not too bad.


I assume you are in Canada, since you were charged? By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

its all about the nox produced that will determine injection. nox is produced from heat of combustion so if you drive up a mountain you will produce more than driving down the mountain. more load more nox. more nox more injection.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

If it's at 34% you should get the low def warning soon, since I got some troubles with sensors I never let it hit the warning again and pour some def regularly. If you wait till it bottomed out some crystallization can form on the empty part of the container and cause other problems.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine is stuck at 35.how did you remedy the issue bigluke?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine did reset itself after a couple of miles first time I full it up, and second time it was done at the dealer and it reset almost instantly . If it doesn't maybe it's better to see your dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine always resets quickly. I fill with 2.5 gallons every time it gets below 35%.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine uses precious little DEF. In 42,000 km I've probably used only 25 litres.


thats normal


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine has always reset almost instantly after a refill. Meaning I fill the tank, turn the car on and the reading says OK (no driving necessary). I remember one time last year when we had the "polar vortex", my DEF gauge did give me a false reading of 35%. Once it warmed up a bit, it went back to OK and stayed there for almost another 3,000 miles.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

At my oil change (8K miles), I filled the DEF myself and it took almost exactly 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks luke. Mine did reset about the same way. It is very cold here right now. I'm guessing that could have been a factor


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

No problemo, mine took some time to reset in summer so can't say is cold weather related. Good to know it came back to normal.


----------



## fsb3 (Jul 8, 2014)

I saw DEF pumps at the truck stop. Is it ok to use that in the Cruze? My DEF is getting low.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

fsb3 said:


> I saw DEF pumps at the truck stop. Is it ok to use that in the Cruze? My DEF is getting low.


Yeah, you can use the pump DEF. It is all the same stuff.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

fsb3 said:


> I saw DEF pumps at the truck stop. Is it ok to use that in the Cruze? My DEF is getting low.


I've done it at a truck stop once. But my preference is the Tomko Method. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

So, I was reading the manual about over-filling the DEF tank and concerns about freezing weather, and it does state that the tank level may take a long time to reset when filled in cold weather. Below 12F/-11C when the DEF is frozen in the tank it has to thaw before the level indicator can pickup the new reading. If the car is not driven long enough for the tank to thaw it would not get a chance to reset.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info tdcruze!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess it is worth mentioning, for those that live in an area that is regularly below 12F/-11C, do NOT over-fill your DEF tank. Keep the level below the bottom of the filler neck in the tank. In winter it would not hurt to leave a bit more room for good measure, the tank goes a looooong way on a fill so no reason to risk problems.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I guess it is worth mentioning, for those that live in an area that is regularly below 12F/-11C, do NOT over-fill your DEF tank. Keep the level below the bottom of the filler neck in the tank. In winter it would not hurt to leave a bit more room for good measure, the tank goes a looooong way on a fill so no reason to risk problems.


It sure does. DEF filling should not even be included in the calculation for when someone is thinking about buying a gaser versus a diesel. I filled my DEF tank to the brim back in August and I'm currently at over 11,000 miles and my DIC is still showing the level as OK. I see 15,000+ miles between fills being no issue at all.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> It sure does. DEF filling should not even be included in the calculation for when someone is thinking about buying a gaser versus a diesel. I filled my DEF tank to the brim back in August and I'm currently at over 11,000 miles and my DIC is still showing the level as OK. I see 15,000+ miles between fills being no issue at all.


I use a bit more than that but then again I have a heavy foot.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Well I guess it is off to the service dept, this is second problem (software bug??) now with the Cruze. I filled up the DEF with 2.5 gal @ DEF DIC of 25% and 1000 miles later still have a DEF DIC of 25% :th_down:. Is there any special way you need to reset the DIC like you do with the engine oil??


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope just fill it and drive. It resets itself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Well I guess it is off to the service dept, this is second problem now with the Cruze. I filled up the DEF with 2.5 gal @ DEF DIC of 25% and 1000 miles later still have a DEF DIC of 25% :th_down:. Is there any special way you need to reset the DIC like you do with the engine oil??


I would maybe try topping it up and seeing if that makes a difference, before making a trip to the dealer. You are safe from speed limiting when you're at 25% so it's low risk.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Diesel... in the last 1000 miles I topped it off twice but it stayed right on 25%? Do you know what type sensor is use for level detection? Is it just a basic float type which could be prone to stick esp if exposed with to allow crusty DEF to form as the level drops?


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

theonlypheonix said:


> Well I guess it is off to the service dept, this is second problem now with the Cruze. I filled up the DEF with 2.5 gal @ DEF DIC of 25% and 1000 miles later still have a DEF DIC of 25% :th_down:. Is there any special way you need to reset the DIC like you do with the engine oil??


I had the same problem and the dealer had to reset it in software.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> I had the same problem and the dealer had to reset it in software.


Sounds like a bug in their software algorithm, doesn't know whether the level is coming down or going up so it just stays where its at.:dazed052: So let me understand this... every time your DEF fluid gets low and the owner replenishes it you must take it to a service shop to have them reset the counter/timer? I hope they don't make you pay for this a second time, first time was when your bought the car. Because the next time it will be the third and ripe for lemon law claim. Who pays for our time and trouble to bring the car in each time the DEF timer needs to be reset!!???

The Cruze software saw the DEF level dropping and it indicated the 35% point, then saw 25% and now its in the mode of still waiting to see the level drop below the 10% level sensor unfortunately I must have tricked it by filling up before the level dropped to that point?:uhh: Don't you just love electronics and computer programs, it keeps so many of us employed in the "Matrix".

Other infamous legacy software bugs include:



Smart ship USS Yorktown was left dead in the water in 1997 for nearly 3 hours after a divide by zero error. 
NASA Mars Polar Lander was destroyed because its flight software mistook vibrations due to atmospheric turbulence for evidence that the vehicle had landed and shut off the engines 40 meters from the Martian surface. 
etc 
etc 
2014/2015 Cruze Diesel (smart charging that's not so smart, smart level detectors that are dumb, etc, etc)! 
 


Lets just add more micro's , they've invaded and possessed our coffee pots now... they're taking over the world!! 

HAL?? Hello HAL... its me your friend. No... its...its the "Forbin Project " real life, they all have cameras and sensors to spy on us humans and report back to the mother ship in the "CLOUD" ... ONTAR :dazed002:. HAL...HAL wake me up out of this nightmare... HALLLLLL... I did not conspire with Dave to unplug you!!
:signs053::tongue4::dazed002:mg::dizzy::signs006::hellno::sarcasm:


Now where was the XXXX RESET BUTTON FOR THE CRUZE, on mine the assembler must have forgot to put it in?:question: It seems kind of critical since the car can be disabled at times when the dealers are closed or at times during critical operation of the vehicle. SOUNDS LIKE A RECALL IS NECESSARY HERE!!!! 

HELLO HAL/GM!!!


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

This only happened to me ONCE at 16,000 kilometers (10,000 miles). I now have 25'000 kilometers and so the level has not yet reached 35%. I think when the dealer reset they may have updated the software. I will say that I am wondering what will happen when I hit 35% again and top up!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Diesel... in the last 1000 miles I topped it off twice but it stayed right on 25%? Do you know what type sensor is use for level detection? Is it just a basic float type which could be prone to stick esp if exposed with to allow crusty DEF to form as the level drops?


I vaguely recall it't not an actual sensor but there's some way it guesstimates the level, but only once it hits 35%. Someone more technical than I am could explain it. 

Someone else had the same issue in this thread

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...l-discussion/118962-def-level-indication.html


----------



## RachelJael (Oct 12, 2019)

theonlypheonix said:


> Well I guess it is off to the service dept, this is second problem (software bug??) now with the Cruze. I filled up the DEF with 2.5 gal @ DEF DIC of 25% and 1000 miles later still have a DEF DIC of 25% :th_down:. Is there any special way you need to reset the DIC like you do with the engine oil??


I’m having the same issue. SO frustrating on top of everything else!!!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Mine resets automatically


----------



## RachelJael (Oct 12, 2019)

mkohan said:


> Mine resets automatically


Mine did too, up until this last top up. I’m just coming up on 223, 0000 km right now. My oxygen sensor needs replacing for the third time too! Tired of fixing this car. That’s all I’ve been doing since I drove it off the lot.


----------

